# My last job



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I just stumbled across this website from the GC of my last job.

http://www.herrero.com/herrero-proj...al-center-ashby-campus-family-resource-center

I was gone by the time these pictures were taken. Maybe you can see where this is their pictures?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's above the receptionist's desk in the lobby?


I love the water fall windows ! I have those too! :yes: I haven't cleaned the gutters out in 6 months ! 


Cool pics Willy ! Nice work!:yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

You nailed it Moore. Those pictures of the finished space look great. There's a lot of thought on my part in there. Here's the desk of the mad man.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Moore, those windows are in the Chapel which always kind of creeped me out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You nailed it Moore. Those pictures of the finished space look great. There's a lot of thought on my part in there. Here's the desk of the mad man.


Is that mesh tape on that back wall?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a temp wall separating the public from construction. Level 3.5 and painted on public side, and the red tape is fire tape on the construction side. I think I built close to 1000' of temp walls in 4 phases.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good Mr Willys :thumbsup:


----------



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

Amazing work man!


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

sick photo!


----------

